# Surfex-HD vs Gutter, Soffits and Facets



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

I was so happy with the results I thought I'd share them incase anyone else has this job in mind.

I used Surfex-HD at 1:10 to clean my gutter, soffits and facets.

They haven't been cleaned in the 18 years I've owned the property and they came up like new. Very happy indeed, what a product :thumb:

Side by side of a dirty and cleaned area just before I finished. The whole length was in the same state as the dirty section.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

P2K said:


> I was so happy with the results I thought I'd share them incase anyone else has this job in mind.
> 
> I used Surfex-HD at 1:10 to clean my gutter, soffits and facets.
> 
> ...


Looks a lot better. Keep thinking about doing mine can I ask how (sponge?) how you actually did them?


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Awwww, no - that's another job on the to do list when I get back home now! :lol:

Seriously though, that's a massive improvement, well worth the effort - and thanks for the idea of using Surfex!. When it comes to jobs like this I'm glad that I live in a bungalow, makes it a lot easier.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

JB052 said:


> Looks a lot better. Keep thinking about doing mine can I ask how (sponge?) how you actually did them?


Thanks, it does look so much better, I'm really glad I finally got round to doing it.

Squirt on a generous amount, leave for 30 seconds then wipe off with an old cut up towel to get the vast majority off.

Then give the area another squirt and wipe off with a different clean piece of cut up old towel. :thumb:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

St Evelyn said:


> Awwww, no - that's another job on the to do list when I get back home now! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, that's a massive improvement, well worth the effort - and thanks for the idea of using Surfex!. When it comes to jobs like this I'm glad that I live in a bungalow, makes it a lot easier.


Thanks.

Yeah, the windows and satellite dish made it a bit of a pain positioning the ladders, it would be much easier with a bungalow.

I tried to avoid putting the ladders up on the gutter just because they were then in the way trying to clean, but it only took about an hour or so to do so well worth it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cracking job there... looks like new again. 

A job to do I think :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just goes to show what a versatile product Surfex HD really is. 18 years of muck and grime gone in one fell swoop. :thumb:


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the post . Was going to do mine and wasn't sure what to use


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Great results - thanks for sharing. Another thing to use Surfex for and at 10:1 it really shows the cleaning power of the product.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

A job well done :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

BH recommend you rinse after using Surfex. What it does if left on IDK.

Great job that. I need to do the same. I have all plastic and it just attracts the dirt.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I also did my gutters and facings during the summer with surfexHD. I didn't fancy climbing up there to do the upper floor though so I bought and used a karcher extension lance and fitted the foamer attachment on the end to spray the cleaner on to it. 

I left that to dwell for a couple of minutes and then used the patio attachment to rinse it off. Worked really well and the facings looked like new again.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great results with surfex! It is incredible effective as shifting dirt.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Andy from Sandy said:


> *BH recommend you rinse after using Surfex. What it does if left on IDK.*
> 
> Great job that. I need to do the same. I have all plastic and it just attracts the dirt.


To be honest I'm not too fussed, it's rained since it was done


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice job!
I did my window frames a while ago and I sprayed them with TW Hydrophobic Wax.


----------

